# Favorite Instruments?



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 11, 2009)

What are your favorite instruments? Anything goes!
Mine:
-Saraswati Veena (S. Indian stringed instrument)
-Classical (Nylon) Guitar
- Dizi (Chinese flute)
- Rubab (Afghan stringed instrument)
- Tambur (Afghan lute w/long neck)
- Tanbur (Turkish lute w/REALLY long neck)
- Saz (Turkish folk lute)
- Pakhawaj (N. Indian drum)

My collection includes a saz, 6-string banjo, viola, naal (Indian drum), oud (Middle Eastern lute), Remo frame drum, finger cymbals, bansuri (Indian flute), shahnai (Indian double-reed instrument), classical guitar, and lots of other minor stuff.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 11, 2009)

The Bagpipes (not joking)


----------



## Stawks (Oct 12, 2009)

The AA Metal-X series of Sabian cymbals. I've got this great big 20" crash in that line and it's a frelling dream.

Also, Terry Bozzio signature Attack heads are my favourite drum heads. They sound so good out of the box it doesn't even make sense.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 12, 2009)

soft piano and light violin/strings.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 12, 2009)

Druuuuummsssssss (as seen in, say, a metal band. Not like, Indian drums.)


----------



## Stawks (Oct 12, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Druuuuummsssssss (as seen in, say, a metal band. Not like, Indian drums.)



What's your kit like?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 13, 2009)

Bass banjo organ slide whistle


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 13, 2009)

The bass guitar.

In the right hands, it'll make you weep.

For example...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz7flss0w9Y


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Oct 13, 2009)

Drums and Guitar, in that order.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 13, 2009)

- Saxaphone (Love to play it a shame mine is broken) 
- The lute (anyone surprised?) 
- The harp (love the sound)
- The Organ ( so much epic)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 13, 2009)

Stawks said:


> What's your kit like?



Just a simple 5-piece. Two floor toms, two mounted, one bass, one snare. All standard, with Pearl dual pedals, and Sabian AAX (18 inch crash, 20 inch ride, 14 inch hats).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 13, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> The bass guitar.
> 
> In the right hands, it'll make you weep.
> 
> ...



Ahhh..SO much better than the cheap-ass fake sitar playing in the original!


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 13, 2009)

For sound, guitar.
For actually trying to play, keyboard/piano.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 13, 2009)

Piano and drums.  too bad neither of them are very portable


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 13, 2009)

I love playing bass, it's alot of fun.  Drum's are fun too, but I'm best at guitar and bass.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 13, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> The bass guitar.
> 
> In the right hands, it'll make you weep.
> 
> ...



Saw Wooten and the rest of the Flecktones live. Blew. My. Mind. Makes me wish I had some dexterity in my fingers.

Also reminds me of another instrument I love... FutureMan's drumitar. It sort of sounds like shit, but, man, does it ever look cool, haha.



> Just a simple 5-piece. Two floor toms, two mounted, one bass, one snare. All standard, with Pearl dual pedals, and Sabian AAX (18 inch crash, 20 inch ride, 14 inch hats).



Very nice, Sabian represent. My kit's basically the same, minus a floor tom and a double pedal. 14" hi-hat, 18" crash-ride (both Camber), and the Sabian I mentioned before. Really need to get my hands on a decent ride...


----------



## Gaybriel (Oct 13, 2009)

Six-piece Pulse drum kit with a bunch of cymbals I don't use. I basically threw together a bunch of stuff from other kits. Three toms, floor tom, 14" hihat, 20" ride, two 16" and 18" crash.


----------



## Luukra (Oct 16, 2009)

The tambura (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tambura)
Preferably played together with a sitar of course ^^


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 16, 2009)

This thing of beauty 
http://www.fender.com/products/prod_images/basses/0194762752_xl.jpg

and the Theremin.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 16, 2009)

I love a good baroque organ piece.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 16, 2009)

-Classical (Nylon) Guitar

But I prefer electric ones.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 16, 2009)

My favorite instrument is w/o a doubt the Organ.  When my grandma's was still working, I used to play all day, and I was rather good for a nine years old, but now it's broken, and antiquities cost a fortune to repair ='/.


----------



## virus (Oct 16, 2009)

accordion, bassoon, french horn and the tenor sax.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> The bass guitar.
> 
> In the right hands, it'll make you weep.
> 
> ...



Sorry just came in to lmbo ill go away


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Guitar and synthesizer.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

Fender Rhodes Piano http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVBOy7UF-XQ

This thing has a very unique sound.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> Fender Rhodes Piano http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVBOy7UF-XQ
> 
> This thing has a very unique sound.


"Cheap Sunglasses" anyone?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 20, 2009)

Saxophones <3

I've also got a soft spot for violins.

And upright bass.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 20, 2009)

Let's see...
I lived up my infancy with the flute...
And I personally like...
Distorted Kicks (not an instrument, but one of my favourite parts of music)
Spanish Acoustic Guitar.
And... maybe any arab instrument.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Let's see...
> I lived up my infancy with the flute...
> And I personally like...
> Distorted Kicks (not an instrument, but one of my favourite parts of music)
> ...


There is an Egyptian-style oud right behind me.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 20, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There is an Egyptian-style oud right behind me.


Nice since I ever made the Errukirik Gabe album. Just for curiosity. And that album was always themed on muslim terrorists on Spain and ETA.
Though I'm not politically extreme, I'd like to say the album is dull.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 20, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Nice since I ever made the Errukirik Gabe album. Just for curiosity. And that album was always themed on muslim terrorists on Spain and ETA.
> Though I'm not politically extreme, I'd like to say the album is dull.


Please rephrase. I have no clue what you're talking about...Who is Errukirik Gabe?


----------



## Synapse (Oct 24, 2009)

Saxophone, I play the tenor and alto all the time for school.

Also love listening to guitar if I'm not listening to or playing anything saxophone related


----------



## Jewel (Oct 26, 2009)

I appreciate all forms of music for its own sake, but I'm rather partial to:

-Cello
-Saxophone
-Oud
-Piano 
-Handbells

The human voice is also amazing in its own right.


----------



## Ammonsa (Oct 27, 2009)

Saxophones.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Grand Piano
Acoustic Guitar[nostalgic feeling of the sound]

That's it. ._.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 31, 2009)

guitar is my favorite


----------

